#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Phitsanulok - Phu Hin Rong Kla National Park

## dirtydog

Phu Hin Rong Kla National Park

*Phitsanulok*

*General Information*

Phu Hin Rong Kla National Park has an area of 307 square kilometers. It lies in Dansai disteict of Loei province and Nakhon Thai district of Phitsanulok province. Phu Hin Rong Kla is blessed with natural beauty and historical significance. Unfortunately, the fighting there during communist years did priceless damage to the forest. The geologied features landscape and natural beauty in the area have been restored and protected after the communist insurgents loss.

From 1968 to 1972, the mountains of Phu Hin Rong Kla were the major strongholds for the communists, who were threatening the political stability of the nation. In 1982, government forces began the battle in Phu Khang, and attempt to drive out the insurgents. Forces from the First, Second and Third Army of the Regional Army Commend joined together with the Aviation Divison, Special Force center, the Royal Navy, the Royal Air Force, and Civilian Thai Forces in trying vanquish the communists. The government forces were unsuccessful, primarily because of the unforgiving terrain, set high up in the mountains in mostly dense forest.

The Army changed its battle plan after initial setbacks and eventually rousted the communests. The Third Army and various military forces, the police and Civilian Forces and the Civilian-Police Military 33, (P.T.T.33) led by Major Pairot Chanurai defeated the communists wihtout bloodshed. Villagers in the area. Mostly Hmong, who had initially sided with the communists, eventually decided to abandon their allies. The communists were forced to give up their territory. After that, the P.T.T.33 began to develop the area by building a road. The paperwork was also begun to establish a national park. The Third Army and the Royal Forest Department begun the discussion about turning the area to be park.

In February 1983, the National Park Division sent officials to survey the area and concluded that it had fantastic natural beauty, served as an important watershed, and had many historical points such as Lan Hin Taek and Lan Hin Pum. It was deemed on agreement that Phu Hin Rong Kla had ability to be national park. The Royal Forest Department proposed the park and the assembly on March 15, 1983. A decree made areas of Nakhon Thai district in Phitsanulok as well as Dansai district of Loei into national park in 1984. Phu Hin Rong Kla officially became Thailand’s 48th national park.

*Geography*

The general topography of the park is steeply mountainous. The northern part of the park in Chaiburi Dstrict borders Laos. The Southern part of the park runs into Phetchabun Province. The mountain range includes the peaks of Phu Phangma, Phu Lomlo, Phu Hin Rong Kla and Phu Man Khao, the tallest in the park at 1,820 meters above sea level. The second tallest is Phu Lomlo at 1,664 meters. The park is the headwaters of many streams, including Huai Mueat Don, and Huai Luang Yai.

*Climate*

Phu Hin Rong Kla’s climate is similar to that of Phu Kra Dueng National Park and Phu Luang National Park. Because of its high altitude, the park is cool all year round, especially, of course, in the cool season, when temperature can occasionally drop to freezing point. Mist can cool and pleasant; the temperature does not rise much above 25 oC

*Flora and Fauna*

The park has mixed deciduous, dry dipterocarp, dry evergreen, and hill evergreen forests.
Mixed Deciduous Forest tends to be spacious and open. The soil quality and moisture is low. Tree species commonly found include Dipterocarpus obtusifolius, Shorea obtusa, Shorea siamensis and Dipterocarpus tuberculatus.

Dry Evergreen Forest has better and moister soil, particularly in higher elevations and along streams. Species include Dipterocarpus alatus, Hopea ferrea, Hopea oborata, Anisoptera cochinchinensis, Dalbergia oliveri, Chukrasia venlatina, bamboo, and Brahm among others.

Hill Evergreen Forest is occurs in cool higher elevations of 1,000 meters and up. Species tend to be soft woods. Important species include Dacrydium elatum, Betula alnoides, Eugenia cumini, Anneslea fragrans Podocarpus imbricatus and Pinus merksii P. kasiya.

The flat areas on ridge tops are sandy and support Sphagnum recuryum, algae and perennial plants such as Burmannia disticha and Osbeckia chinensis. In addition, many orchid species can be found in rocky areas, including Lycopodium phlegmaria and rhododendron. These flowers bloom between the rainy and cool seasons.

In the past, Phu Hin Rong Kla was evergreen forest and had big diversity of wildlife. But later, when the communists and government began fighting, the area turned into a battlefield. Much of the forest was damaged and much of the wildlife was killed or fled to safer areas. Remaining wildlife includes tigers, leopards, Asiatic Black Bears, wild boar, fox, monkeys, leopard cats, wild hare and many bird species, such as boves barbets, common Flameback, Asian Barred Owlet, Brown Hawk-Owl, jungle fowl, bulbuls, and swallows.

----------

